# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Gray or Brown Transition vi for brown frames

## jnnydss

Hello!  I just ordered some new frames through my eye center.  I got some brown plastic frames with lilac on the inside.  What transition color, gray or brown, do you think would compliment them the best?  I think brown, but the clerk thought gray.  

Thank you,
J

----------


## Fezz

> What transition color, gray or brown, do you think would compliment them the best? 
> J


I think:

That you should follow our posting guidelines!

"This forum is for Eyecare Professionals. Consumers are allowed to post in the Just Conversation forum and _non-optical topics only_. Please be aware that any questions involving optics or eyecare may be removed. These kinds of questions should be discussed with a qualified eyecare professional who has examined you and is familiar with your situation."

----------


## jnnydss

I thought I posted in Just Conversation.  Is that right or where should I post? Sorry.:hammer:

----------


## Steve Machol

In this case I don't think we are getting in diagnostics by offering suggestions on color matches. :)

----------


## Fezz

> I thought I posted in Just Conversation.  Is that right or where should I post? Sorry.:hammer:


Ahhh.......................what part of:

"This forum is for Eyecare Professionals. Consumers are allowed to post in the Just Conversation forum and _non-optical topics only._ Please be aware that any questions involving optics or eyecare may be removed. These kinds of questions should be discussed with a qualified eyecare professional who has examined you and is familiar with your situation."

: Didn't you get?

----------


## CME4SPECS

from here the brown looks best. But I like looking through gray better!

----------


## Fezz

> In this case I don't think we are getting in diagnostics by offering suggestions on color matches. :)



LOL!!!

Ok, ok........I'll play nice (since its your Birthday ;))!!


I suggest that you discuss Transitions Splitz with your Eye Care Professional. You may want to ask about Sunsensors as well! Hopefully Chris Ryser may pop in and suggest a triple gradient tint of some sort to match the frame, your hair and skin tone, and the shade of the dollar bills spent on the above options!!


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Diane

The color of the lens should match the visual task that the patient will be using the eyewear for as well as their own color key. As a matter of fact, color is very technical and this puts it into a technical question.

Diane

----------


## CME4SPECS

> Hello!  I just ordered some new frames through my eye center.  I got some brown plastic frames with lilac on the inside.  What transition color, gray or brown, do you think would compliment them the best?  I think brown, but the clerk thought gray.  
> 
> Thank you,
> J


Never trust a CLERK! See a pro!

----------


## hcjilson

Don't look for any help from me..........I'm staying out of this one!:D:D:D

----------


## Fezz

Brown 30% top tint

Pink or rose middle 10-15%

Bottom 30% blue

Maybe your *Clerk* should have suggested some optical artwork by Billy Brock as well!

----------


## kidsparrow

> Brown 30% top tint
> 
> Pink or rose middle 10-15%
> 
> Bottom 30% blue
> 
> Maybe your *Clerk* should have suggested some optical artwork by Billy Brock as well!


That would absolutely stunning. Decide for yourself whether I mean "stunning" in a good way or bad way.

----------


## Happylady

> Brown 30% top tint
> 
> Pink or rose middle 10-15%
> 
> Bottom 30% blue
> 
> Maybe your *Clerk* should have suggested some optical artwork by Billy Brock as well!


Fezz, no, no, no.  The pink goes on the bottom, the blue in the middle.  :Cool: 

Oh, the clerk was probably what we refer to as an optician.

----------


## CME4SPECS

> Fezz, no, no, no.  The pink goes on the bottom, the blue in the middle. 
> 
> Oh, the clerk was probably what we refer to as an optician.


YOU may refer to them as an optician...but, I sure don't! The poster was correct...CLERK!

----------


## Happylady

> YOU may refer to them as an optician...but, I sure don't! The poster was correct...CLERK!


How do you know?

----------


## Steve Machol

Off track. Since no one has anything constructive to add, thread closed.

----------

